# Local Honey?



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Not sure which subject to post this title, but here it is. 

Does anyone know of local Bee Keepers that are selling raw, unfiltered honey near the SL valley? I know its not the best time of year to find it, but looking towards next summer more or less.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

The barn in Spanish Fork and The Red Barn in Santaquin sell some locally sourced stuff. Seems like I have even some of it at Costco too. If the farmers market season wasn't over you could go to about any farmers market and got some there. Something to remember for next year.

Edit: guess Spanish and Santaquin aren't real close. My bad


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

*Edit: guess Spanish and Santaquin aren't real close. My bad*

LOL. I grew up in Payson and went to school with Sherryl and Doug Rowley. Not many farms and orchards left down there anymore. I about crapped when I saw the homes being built around the Santaquin res! That was a good Dove hunting area. 

I searched KSL and have found some prospects. I'll be getting a few jars for neighbor Christmas gifts and possibly a gallon for the little lady and myself.


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

Cox honey in Delta may sell it online and ship it to ya.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The polygamists in Woods Cross on Redwood Road generally have a sign out for honey for sale.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There's a honey stand on 6000W and SR92 in Highland. Been there for a few weeks, cant missing... lots of American Flags. And some stupidly overpriced pinenuts.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> There's a honey stand on 6000W and SR92 in Highland. Been there for a few weeks, cant missing... lots of American Flags. And some stupidly overpriced pinenuts.
> 
> -DallanC


Everything is overpriced now.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Pinenuts have always been way over priced.

I saw some a couple of years ago up at Smith and Edward's for $14 a pound. I about picked up a bag of them until I realized that they were only half pound bags for $7

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

iirc, the ones at the stand were $25 / lb.

-DallanC


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I really wish I could remember the name of the website, but there used to be a small cafe in Sandy that was owned by a Russian couple who had hives in various places in Utah. They also served amazing borscht there. They sold their honey and comb there as well as through their website. The honey was AWESOME. I'll ask my wife if she remembers their name and hopefully have an answer for you!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Out by my duck club I recall a sign was put up to advertise raw honey, but I don’t remember if it is still there.
The hives are fairly close near 5600 W and I-80, so relatively close to SL.
I am headed out after Church tomorrow and will report back tomorrow night.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A friend of mine used to have hives and processed all his own honey. After a while he had a hard time giving it away. Then a couple of years ago the bee got a fungus or something and started to die off, a year later he didn't have any bees left. 

I'll need to check out some hives that I found in Arizona when I go back in February. The only problem I have no idea if the are the African variety or normal bees.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I checked on the KSL classifieds and there are seven pages of folks advertising their honey. One I think would be a great prospect is in Kaysville. They have a few different honeys and have been in business for over 75 years. I don't recall the name of the place, but they will give you a taste of the honeys they offer before you buy. It's a little out of my way, but I'll make a trip to visit the Grandkids in Roy, and taste some honey as well.


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

I'll second the vote for the farmer's market. There are a couple of stands at the downtown one that are local and I've had good honey from them. I don't know if they'll be doing the winter market but you could give them a shot; I'm pretty sure I saw at least one guy last year.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Taxi,
Here ya go!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

MrShane said:


> Taxi,
> Here ya go!


If you do buy some please let me know if it is good stuff?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MrShane said:


> If you do buy some please let me know if it is good stuff?


Will do.


----------

